# Fake or Real?



## jaredrobin888 (May 17, 2018)

Can you experts please tell me if this is fake or real? 

Thank you!!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Check with Hublot

Swiss luxury watchmaker Hublot is letting customers check the authenticity of their timepieces, download manuals and register for the brand’s Hublotista Club by tapping a contactless card against their phone. The service is being offered with all Hublot watches as the official method of certifying authenticity.

“This new technology, developed by Wisekey with the name NFCTrusted, extends the previous WiseAuthentic authentication platform used by Hublot to NFC,” electronic security specialist Wisekey says. “The NFC card acts as the watch’s passport provided in every watch box. The Hublot NFCTrusted card incorporates a cryptographically secure Wisekey digital certificate stored in its secure element.

“The certificate issuance operation is carried out by Hublot during the manufacturing process. More than 850 points of sale across the world are now equipped with the system which enables them to read and activate these new NFCTrusted cards.”

“Hublot has two kinds of NFC cards,” Wisekey told NFC World. “The black watch card and the red retailer card. The red retailer card is used by retailers to gain access to the Hublot Sellout platform. Each retailer has their own card which, like the watch card, also contains a unique digitally signed certificate.

“If a customer chooses to buy a watch, the retailer takes the corresponding watch card, navigates to the Activate a Watch Card part of the Sellout, places the watch card on an NFC reader, clicks on Activate Warranty Card, puts the card back in the box and completes the sale.”

Secure and mobile solution

“This combination provides a secure and mobile solution which is impossible to forge or reproduce,” says Jean-Claude Biver, chairman of Hublot.

“These NFCTrusted tags can be embedded in virtually any product, piece of equipment or common household item and users can verify authenticity with an NFC-enabled smartphone or connected device,” explains Carlos Moreira, CEO of WiseKey.

“This not only optimizes security and convenience but also eliminates the need for special readers or other equipment used in tag authentication and enables new use cases using proof of presence.


----------



## jaredrobin888 (May 17, 2018)

I don't have it in my possession. Do you think its real or fake???


----------



## dijkstra (Jul 30, 2018)

looks real


----------



## rolexbrand (Sep 23, 2018)

This Hublot looks Real


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you for answering a question posted in May 2018. Hope it will help the OP to make a decision.



rolexbrand said:


> This Hublot looks Real


----------



## wjhoffmann (Aug 30, 2010)

Well I've got one as well. My parents cam across this watch while cleaning out a rental condo. The condo was leased to a professional base ball player, so it has the potential to be real, but I think it is fake because of the screw design. The pictures are horrible because my elderly parents have trouble figuring out how to take pictures with their i-phone. Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

wjhoffmann said:


> Well I've got one as well. My parents cam across this watch while cleaning out a rental condo. The condo was leased to a professional base ball player, so it has the potential to be real, but I think it is fake because of the screw design. The pictures are horrible because my elderly parents have trouble figuring out how to take pictures with their i-phone. Any opinions appreciated.
> View attachment 13532401
> View attachment 13532403
> View attachment 13532405
> ...


Pure garbage.


----------



## Londongirl (Sep 30, 2018)

wjhoffmann said:


> Well I've got one as well. My parents cam across this watch while cleaning out a rental condo. The condo was leased to a professional base ball player, so it has the potential to be real, but I think it is fake because of the screw design. The pictures are horrible because my elderly parents have trouble figuring out how to take pictures with their i-phone. Any opinions appreciated.
> View attachment 13532401
> View attachment 13532403
> View attachment 13532405
> ...


I'm much more interested in why your parents hesitated in returning the watch to the tenant, irrespective of its value.


----------



## wjhoffmann (Aug 30, 2010)

Because the condo was completely trashed... Over $40K in damages. Have reached out to the individual several times, but no response.


Londongirl said:


> I'm much more interested in why your parents hesitated in returning the watch to the tenant, irrespective of its value.


----------



## jtf8751 (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks real, but hublot.is one of the biggest fakes out there, be careful.


----------

